# re: KForce



## lphillips (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: KForce*

Would anyone be willing to share their experience, good or bad, regarding working for KForce?

Hear great things about them.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rmd460 (Apr 7, 2010)

i've only heard good things.  at one time i was looking to transfer to another state and they were very helpful and tried to place me.  luckily, i didn't move to another state but they still call about ever 3 months just to see if i plan on moving and need their help with job placement.


----------



## gracigoo (Apr 7, 2010)

ive been in contact with them in the past had an over the phone type interview but the only 3 things i didn't have experience in the job was calling for...bummer..but i just recently got a follow-up call from them too...very impressed


----------



## aguelfi (Apr 8, 2010)

they call me ever so often too and check in to see if I'm still looking.  Very nice people.


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Apr 20, 2010)

*K-force*

I took the test for them and they said I didnt pass but wouldnt tell me on what.  So, I asked for a different discipline (physician) and had a panel of my co-workers and CPC teachers take the test and again they said they didnt pass.  So I am very skeptical of the methods they are using to grade the tests.  At least they could let you know what was actually wrong other than -- YOU DIDNT PASS.   I moved on but it did bother me.


----------



## malrogers (Apr 20, 2010)

California cowgirl I would like to know what they are using also. I have not taken the Kforce test but I did take two other test and was told I did not pass and would not tell me why, so I too had my co workers take the test and they got the same answers as I did.


----------



## RJG (Apr 20, 2010)

*K Force*

I took their test in the Spring of 2008 and passed.  I worked for them for 6 months as a traveling coder.  I didn't enjoy being away from home but I did enjoy working for KForce.  They were all very nice and very helpful,  The only reason I left was that a job became available 5 miles from home and I was able to be home with my husband again.  But I'm very glad to have the experience.  If anyone has any questions I'd be happy to talk to you.


----------



## johnchar (Jul 29, 2010)

I too took the test for KForce and although the didn't say I failed their test they said that "although your scores are respectable they are not good enough" however they would not go into detail about what or why, but said I could retest in 6 months, don't see that happening


----------



## kabduljabbar (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm getting ready to take a coding test for an inpatient position where I have never really had any inpatient hospital experience, mainly coded physician and inpatient physician charges so I'm a little nervous. They said their test compairs to KForce's coding exam and Kiwi-Tek's coding exam, so if anyone has any insight or practice tests they can forward to me kabduljabbar1@yahoo.com that would GREAT!! Thanks all!


----------



## pattie1051 (Mar 10, 2011)

I work for KForce, they have been great for me.  I was doing remote at home for them until I was in a position where I could travel.  They have great pay and good benefits.


----------

